
Do You Know What Your Users are Doing?  A Guide to Understanding Search Behavior - curuinor
http://blog.constructor.io/2015/10/09/understanding-user-search-behavior/
======
yulrus
Do you think qualitative or quantitative research is more important?

~~~
danmccorm
I think using them together is crucial. Qualitative research gives you insight
into what you should look for through quantitative research. It's important to
start with some basic qualitative research (talking to a few customers) and
then scale it through quantitative methods (analyzing logs).

~~~
curuinor
i liked poking about think-aloud protocols
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_aloud_protocol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_aloud_protocol))
- jeff shrager always said to wait until they're swearing while they're doing
whatever it is you're having them do and then you know you've started doing a
think-aloud protocol properly.

~~~
danmccorm
Cool beans! I like that.

